# The Camera Store Compares Default Standard JPEGs 2016



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Last year I posted a link to a video that compared 3 cameras and within that comparison was a comparison of their JPEGs.  Regardless of the rest of the video, I found the JPEG comparison fun.  This video as well, I do not take very seriously because for some people, even fairly early beginners, it won't be valid because they will actually read a manual or see something online and learn to go beyond the standard settings, maybe even before the get around to buying a camera.  And some of the cameras will have their JPEGs revised by firmware upgrades anyway.  So I consider the whole basis almost but not quite totally a waste of time.  But what the heck, it's still fun as a basis for "food fights". . . .

"The Great JPEG Shootout! (Canon, Nikon, Sony, Fuji, iPhone, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonic)" 
posted to YouTube by "TheCameraStoreTV", Nov 15, 2016.
"



"


----------

